# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΥΤΙΚΟΙ

## mike87

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν οι ηλεκτρολυτικοι πυκνωτές χάνουν χωρητικότητα (πέφτουν) με το να μήν χτησιμοποιείται κάποια συσκευή για πολλά χρόνια, κι αν αυτό εχει κάποια συνέπεια στη λειτουργία της συσκευής.Υπάρχει τρόπος να τους επαναφέρω ή  θα πρέπει να βάλω καινούργιους;

----------


## itta-vitta

Υπάρχει κάποια απώλεια επειδή στεγνώνουν τα υγρά του. Μετά από μισή - μία ώρα λειτουργίας επανέρχονται.

----------


## east electronics

μαλλον χοντραδουλα ειπες .... κανενας ηλεκτρολυτικος δεν "επανερχεται"

η ηλεκτρολυτικοι ειναι η μεγαλη απατη των ηλεκτρονικων ...οταν τελειωσαν με τις λυχνιες ολοι φωναζαν οτι οι κατασκευες τους ειναι solid state  δλδ σταθερης καταστασης ΑΜ ΔΕΕΕ !!!!!!

ολες οι συσκευες που εχουν ηλεκτρολυτικους σε καποια φαση θα την κανουν  μπορει βεβαια μετα απο 30 χρονια  αλλα παντως θα την κανουν ..... ειδικα σε εφαρμογες παλμοτροφοδοτικων εκει πια και αν εχουμε αλλαξει μυρια ηλεκτρλυτικους...

τελος φιλε μικε 87 αν θελεισ να κανεις σωστη δουλεια δεν ασχολησαι καν να δεις αν δουλευουν  απλα αλλαζεις μια χουφτα ηλκτρολυτικους που δεν κανουν ουτε3 ευρα  και εισαι αρχοντας ....

ενα καπσιτομετρο με 15 ευρα θα σε πεισει οτι δεν εχω αδικο .....

απο την αλλη το σιγουρο ειναι οτι εχεις και καποια αλλη βλαβη εκτος απο αυτα .....

ρεγκαρδος αλλα εσπανιολος

----------


## itta-vitta

Αυτό που είπα για τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς το διάβασα αν θυμάμαι καλά στην "τεχνολογία ηλεκτρονικών εξαρτημάτων" του Φρυδά. Βέβαια σε κάπως παλιά έκδοση (1975), αν και αυτό δε νομίζω να έχει σημασία. Θα τη βρω και θα σκανάρω το σχετικό σημείο. Το έχω δει και στην πράξη σ' ενα παλιό ραδιόφωνο τελεφουνκεν λαμπάτο. Είχε να λειτουργίσει 30 χρόνια. Για μισή - μια περίπου ώρα ακουγόταν από το μεγάφωνο ένας ελαφρύς βόμβος κάτι σαν "βράσιμο" το οποίο μετά εξαφανίσθηκε. Περίμενα τουλάχιστον να σκάσει το φίλτρο όταν το λειτούργησα. Άνοιξα και το πίσω κάλυμα για να φύγουν τα χαρτιά του και ότι τέλος πάντων πετάγεται όταν σκάει ένας ηλεκτρολυτικός. Ήμουν έτοιμος και με ένα πανί στο χέρι για να σκουπίσω ότι χρειαστεί. Τελικά δεν χρειάστηκε. Βέβαια δεν ξέρω αν επανέρχεται πλήρως. Πιστεύω ότι θα υπάρχει κάποια απώλεια στη χωρητικότητα. Το γνωρίζω και από άλλες περιπτώσεις. Παλιές συσκευές που βρισκόταν σε μη λειτουργία μετά από πολλά χρόνια λειτούργησαν. Άρα είναι το ίδιο πράγμα, ένας ηλεκτρολυτικός που βρίσκεται στο συρτάρι χρόνια, με έναν που βρίσκεται μέσα στη συσκευή που έχει να λειτουγήσει χρόνια.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Γι' αυτό το λόγο, ο καλύτερος τρόπος να αρχίσει να δουλεύει μια παλιά συσκευή που είναι σε ακινησία για πάρα πολύ μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα, είναι μέσω ενός variac. Αυξάνουμε αργά και σταδιακά την τάση μέχρι τα 220 βολτ ώστε να αποφύγουμε τα προβλήματα. Παρεμπιπτόντως, πριν από μερικά χρόνια από κάποιο hamfest της Αθήνας είχα αγοράσει αρκετούς αμεταχείριστους ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές 50+50μF/450V από έναν κύριο που έφτιαχνε και διάφορα μηχανήματα, linear κλπ και τους πέταξα όλους στα σκουπίδια. Είχαν πολύ μεγάλη διαρροή και δεν ξεκινούσαν με τίποτα, ούτε και με αντίσταση σε σειρά και σταδιακή αύξηση της τάσης.

----------


## ReFas

Οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί ναι χάνουν χωρητικότητα με τα χρόνια και δεν επανέρχεται, δεν έχει όμως και τόσο σημασία αυτό...
Γενικά οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί είναι τα πιο ευπαθή εξαρτήματα και όπως σωστά είπε ο Σάκης πρέπει να αλλάζονται προκαταβολικά σε παλιά μηχανήματα.. καλό είναι για μένα αν είναι πάνω από 10 ετών.


Σε αυτο που αναφέρεται ο ιττα-βητα είναι το ρεύμα διαρροής (leakage current) το οποίο και αυτό αυξάνει με τα χρόνια και με τη θερμοκρασία λειτουργίας και τάση…
Αν μάλιστα μείνει ο πυκνωτής για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα σε απραξία τότε στα πρώτα λεπτά έχει πολύ μεγαλύτερο ρεύμα διαρροής.. το οποίο όμως επανέρχεται μετά από λίγο.
Εδώ υπάρχει μια τεχνική για πυκνωτές που έχουν μείνει σε απραξία για πάνω ας πούμε 6 μήνες… τους βάζουμε στην μάξιμουμ τάση διαμέσου όμως μιας αντίστασης 1,5ΚΩ για πυκνωτές με ονομαστική τάση πάνω από 100βολτ και με 150Ω για πυκνωτές με κάτω από 100Ω.. τους αφήνουμε για μια ώρα και μετά τους εκφορτίζουμε με αντίσταση 1ωμ ανα βολτ.

Αυτό βέβαια μπορεί να γίνει εύκολα σε πυκωτές που είναι εκτος μηχανημάτων, στα μηχανήματα κάνουμε αυτο που είπε ο τρελος επιστημονας..

----------


## moutoulos

> ... ή  θα πρέπει να βάλω καινούργιους;


Αυτό θα κάνεις ...  :Wink:

----------


## manos_3

Οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί πυκνωτές φυσικά και χάνουν χωρητικότητα με την πάροδο του χρόνου και όσο πιο μεγάλοι(σε χωρητικότητα) είναι τόσο πιο πολύ χάνουν.Έλα όμως που δεν μπορούν να αντικατασταθούν με άλλους πυκνωτές γιατί δεν παράγονται άλλοι πυκνωτές με τέτοια χαρακτηριστικά όπως στους ηλεκτρολυτικούς...

----------


## GeorgeK

> Έλα όμως που δεν μπορούν να αντικατασταθούν με άλλους πυκνωτές γιατί δεν παράγονται άλλοι πυκνωτές με τέτοια χαρακτηριστικά όπως στους ηλεκτρολυτικούς...


Λίγο άσχετο με το θέμα αλλά πολλές φορές αν και το σχέδιο γράφει να βάλω ηλεκτρολυτικό μπορούμε να βάλουμε άλλου τύπου ? 
Π.χ. στο ADM 202 που είναι line driver για RS232 λέει πως θέλει ηλεκτρολυτικούς . Σε δύο κατασκευές που το έχω χρησιμοποιήσει 
έχω βάλει πολυεστερικούς . Όλα δειχνουν να δουλεύουν κανονικά . Υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα που δεν έχω καταλάβει ακόμα ?

----------


## lynx

> Οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί πυκνωτές φυσικά και χάνουν χωρητικότητα με την πάροδο του χρόνου και όσο πιο μεγάλοι(σε χωρητικότητα) είναι τόσο πιο πολύ χάνουν.Έλα όμως που δεν μπορούν να αντικατασταθούν με άλλους πυκνωτές γιατί δεν παράγονται άλλοι πυκνωτές με τέτοια χαρακτηριστικά όπως στους ηλεκτρολυτικούς...


υπαρχουν και οι polymer electrolytic capacitors... οπως οι Sanyo os-con οι οποιοι ειναι σαφος πιο αξιοπιστοι απο 
τους απλους ηλεκτρολυτικους, εχω χρησιμοποιησει σε κατασκευες μου, υπαρχουν σε καλα switching τροφοδοτικα και σε καλης ποιοτητας καρτες γραφικων (αν και εχω δει και σε κατι πολυ παλιαιες και φθηνες υλοποιησεις GF-MX440)





> τελος φιλε μικε 87 αν θελεισ να κανεις σωστη δουλεια δεν ασχολησαι καν να δεις αν δουλευουν  απλα αλλαζεις μια χουφτα ηλκτρολυτικους που δεν κανουν ουτε3 ευρα  και εισαι αρχοντας ....
> 
> ενα καπσιτομετρο με 15 ευρα θα σε πεισει οτι δεν εχω αδικο .....
> 
> απο την αλλη το σιγουρο ειναι οτι εχεις και καποια αλλη βλαβη εκτος απο αυτα .....
> 
> ρεγκαρδος αλλα εσπανιολος


ενα καπασιτομετρο αποδεδειγμενα δεν θα δειξει σε ολλες τις περιπτωσεις οτι ενας πυκνωτης εχει προβλημα....
και τοτε ορισμενοι πανε με την μεθοδο της χουφτας...   :Rolling Eyes:   τι γινεται ομως οταν η χουφτα θα σου στοιχισει 25-30Ε?

αν και σε καποια παλια μηχανηματα θα ηταν ενδεδειγμενη λυση, γενικα θεωρω οτι ειναι χαζο να γινονται επισκευες με αυτο τον τροπο...

----------


## itta-vitta

> Οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί ναι χάνουν χωρητικότητα με τα χρόνια και δεν επανέρχεται, δεν έχει όμως και τόσο σημασία αυτό...
> Γενικά οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί είναι τα πιο ευπαθή εξαρτήματα και όπως σωστά είπε ο Σάκης πρέπει να αλλάζονται προκαταβολικά σε παλιά μηχανήματα.. καλό είναι για μένα αν είναι πάνω από 10 ετών.
> 
> 
> Σε αυτο που αναφέρεται ο ιττα-βητα είναι το ρεύμα διαρροής (leakage current) το οποίο και αυτό αυξάνει με τα χρόνια και με τη θερμοκρασία λειτουργίας και τάση…
> Αν μάλιστα μείνει ο πυκνωτής για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα σε απραξία τότε στα πρώτα λεπτά έχει πολύ μεγαλύτερο ρεύμα διαρροής.. το οποίο όμως επανέρχεται μετά από λίγο.
> Εδώ υπάρχει μια τεχνική για πυκνωτές που έχουν μείνει σε απραξία για πάνω ας πούμε 6 μήνες… τους βάζουμε στην μάξιμουμ τάση διαμέσου όμως μιας αντίστασης 1,5ΚΩ για πυκνωτές με ονομαστική τάση πάνω από 100βολτ και με 150Ω για πυκνωτές με κάτω από 100Ω.. τους αφήνουμε για μια ώρα και μετά τους εκφορτίζουμε με αντίσταση 1ωμ ανα βολτ.
> 
> Αυτό βέβαια μπορεί να γίνει εύκολα σε πυκωτές που είναι εκτος μηχανημάτων, στα μηχανήματα κάνουμε αυτο που είπε ο τρελος επιστημονας..


Ο Νικος είπε αναλυτικά αυτό που είπα εγώ εν ολίγοις.
Και στο τέλος τι να κάνουμε. Λειτουργούμε την παλιά συκευή και αν σκάσει ο ηλεκτρολυτικός, έσκασε. Τον αλλάζουμε μ' έναν παρόμοιο, αρκει να χωράει σ' έκεινο το σημείο που ήταν ο παλιός. Καθαρίζουμε με αέρα τα σκουπίδια και αν δεν έχουμε αέρα μ' ένα πινέλο και όλα πάνε καλά.
Πάντως καλό ήταν που έγινε η συζήτηση. Κάτι μάθαμε.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Και δεν αγοράζουμε ύποπτους ηλεκτρολυτικούς αλλά καινούριους! Το δις εξαμαρτείν ουκ ανδρός σοφού (ή γυναικός σοφής)!

----------


## itta-vitta

> Και δεν αγοράζουμε ύποπτους ηλεκτρολυτικούς αλλά καινούριους! Το δις εξαμαρτείν ουκ ανδρός σοφού (ή γυναικός σοφής)!


Και το άλλο:
Γηράσκω αεί διδασκόμενος. 
Αλλά το κακό δεν είναι το ότι μαθαίνουμε αλλά το ότι γηράσκουμε.

----------


## mike87

Ήσασταν πολύ αναλυτικοί.Μιας και η συσκεύη είναι πολύ παλιά θα τους αλλάξω όλους (δεν είναι πάνω απο 15) Ευχαριστώ.   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## east electronics

οι ηλεκτρολυτικοι χρησιμευουν για κανα δυο τρεις δουλειες στις ηλεκτρονικες συσκευες ...... 

μια ειναι το φιλτραρισμα της ανορθωσης καποιας τασης 
αλλη ειναι η δημιουργια καποιου φιλτρου  με καποια συχνοτικα ορια 
αλλη η αποκοπη τασης dc  ανω παραλληλα διελευση συχνοτητας 
και τελος η δημιουργια καποιας σταθερας χρονου ......

τι θελω να πω ...... αν σε ενα ενισχυτη πχ audio  η ηλεκτρολυτικοι της εξομαλυνσης που ηταν αρχικα 2χ4700mfd  εχουν πεσει και τωρα ειναι 4,200 εκαστος το μηχανημα δουλευει μια χαρα απλα στις κορυφες του τα μπασσα θα ειναι πιο φτωχα το νευρο του θα ειναι διαφορετικο  αλλα στην τελικη θα παιζει ακομα ( και αν βαλεις κατα νου οτι οι πυκνωτες πεφτουν σταδιακα ετσι και ο χρηστης εχει συνηθισει και ζει με το προβλημα  ) 
επισης μιαλαμε και για μια απωλεια 200-300 mfd  αρκετη αλλα σημειωτεα θα ελεγα 

αν ομως σε ενα μηχανημα φιλμνετ  ( μαλιστα υπαρχει και αναλογο ποστ ) ο πυκνωτης 47mfd  που δημιουργει  την σταθερα χρονου για να δουλεψει το ολοκληρωμενο uc3842 για το τροφοδοτικο η απλα φιλτραρει την χαμηλη ταση των 9v  για να δουλεψει το ολοκληρωμενο εχει πεσει απο τα 47 στα 38 το μηχανημα απλα δεν ξεκιναει  και εδω μιλαμε για την απωλεια μερικων mfd  ουτε καν 10.....

αρα οι ηλεκτρολυτικοι ειναι παρα πολυ  σημαντικο πραγμα οποτε πρεπει αναλογα την εφαρμογη να ειμαστε ιδιαιτερα προσεκτοι ]

αυτα ....

----------

